# Thank God for the Second Amendment



## jonthepain (May 5, 2018)

Saturday night we had a credible threat at our church. We meet on Sundays at a Jewish Synagogue, they are awesome to rent it to us (they meet on Saturdays.)
Late Saturday night a young man rang the Ring doorbell, which started the video running. I have a copy, but have been instructed not to share it because it is part of an ongoing FBI investigation. 
The gal who has the Ring app on her phone says "can I help you?" after which the perp made threats.
I am head of security at our church - partly due to my brief stint in LE - and am glad that I am able to exercise my right to carry during the service on Sundays. 
Yesterday I was on the front line. The police were there, in the parking lot, so as not to alarm our parishioners. I was on point, and I couldn't help but think "Thank God for the Second Amendment and my CC permit."
Update: the perp has been arrested. https://www.wral.com/cary-man-charged-with-burning-cross-at-jewish-synagogue/17971049
I am praying that the House and Senate don't fall to the leftists tomorrow. Our Second Amendment rights are much too important to risk giving away, which was brought home to me in a very real and personal way yesterday.


----------

